# Brewers Market Festival



## Gerard_M (22/9/09)

Welcome to the inaugural Brewer's Market Festival . Saturday October 10th 

"The man that pours the beer is the man that brewed the beer!"

The Brewer's Market Festival is all about beer & brewers.


Participating Breweries

St.Peters Brewery Murray's Brewery

Potters Brewery 4 Pines Brewery

Mudgee Brewing Co Lord Nelson Brewery

Happy Goblin Brewery Mountain Ridge Brewery 

Single Origin Brewing Paddys Brewery

We have organised a small beer festival to be held at Paddy's in October . The big selling point for this event is that the guy pouring the beers is the guy that brewed it. We have knocked back a few breweries who wanted to send a keg for our staff to pour or just send along a rep. The event is a chance for brewers to catch up for a beer & a chat just as much as it is an opportunity for beer enthusiasts to try some different beers from some of the more obscure breweries.

All up there will be at least 15 different micro-brewed beers on tap including 6 from Paddys, so we never run out of micro brewed beers to enjoy. At only $3 per middy it is great value!


Cheers

Gerard Meares


----------



## bigfridge (22/9/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Welcome to the inaugural Brewer's Market Festival . Saturday October 10th
> 
> "The man that pours the beer is the man that brewed the beer!"
> 
> ...



Hi Gerard,

Sounds like a top idea - good beer, good brewers and a good price.

Might have to organise a bus from the Hunter !

Dave


----------



## crozdog (22/9/09)

Hi Gerard,

I dropped in on fathers day & enjoyed a couple of schooners of the whale tail. Very nice!!! :beer: 

I saw this advertised a little while back keen as to come along but have a family wedding to go to the same day!  :angry: 

Hope you have a great turnout.

Croz


----------



## Gerard_M (22/9/09)

crozdog said:


> Hi Gerard,
> I dropped in on fathers day & enjoyed a couple of schooners of the whale tail. Very nice!!! :beer:
> Croz



Croz
Good to see somebody found there way to Paddy's, but I left the Whale Ale in Warrnambool!?!?!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (22/9/09)

This is a great idea Gerard & big props for organising it. Im looking forward to it and hope the 'gong & Newie brewers can make the trip. Im sure the Males, the Hills mob & ISB'ers will attend.

Can u upload a pdf of the poster ? will print some at work & put on the notice board 

cheers

Edit - forgot the splitters  Western Sydney Brewers - no excuses for them not turning up !


----------



## Sammus (22/9/09)

Sounds awesome..so where is paddy's exactly?

I was planning to be drinking at oktoberfest spectapular at the taphouse that day, but there's no reason I can't give you guys a visit too!


----------



## crozdog (23/9/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Croz
> Good to see somebody found there way to Paddy's, but I left the Whale Ale in Warrnambool!?!?!
> Cheers
> Gerard


I'm sure that's what the barmaid called it.....oh well, it was the nice dark beer on the seasonal tap. Whatever it was i enjoyed it!!


----------



## syd_03 (23/9/09)

redbeard said:


> This is a great idea Gerard & big props for organising it. Im looking forward to it and hope the 'gong & Newie brewers can make the trip. Im sure the Males, the Hills mob & ISB'ers will attend.
> 
> Can u upload a pdf of the poster ? will print some at work & put on the notice board
> 
> ...



G'day Craig,

Try this link [post="501580"]Flyer[/post]

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Stuster (23/9/09)

What time's it planned to run till, Gerard?

Trying to organise stuff so I can come. :unsure:


----------



## Gerard_M (23/9/09)

Stuster said:


> What time's it planned to run till, Gerard?
> 
> Trying to organise stuff so I can come. :unsure:



Stu
From what I have heard the brewers are looking to settle in for the night, with a few booking rooms upstairs. There will be approx 18 kegs from the participating breweries & Paddy's will have about 6000 litres of our own beer on hand. When we run out it is finished! 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## gunbrew (23/9/09)

Sammus said:


> so where is paddy's exactly?
> 
> www.paddysbrewery.com.au/
> 
> ...


----------



## JonnyAnchovy (23/9/09)

Frikkin awesome. I'm planning on an octoberfest crawl from here to the local taphouse, who are hosting their spectapular on that same night.


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/9/09)

I will definitely be making an appearance on the day! Too good to refuse


----------



## winkle (23/9/09)

That looks bloody good, I wonder how cheap I can fly down  .

(edit: moved to the right thread this time)


----------



## BitterBulldog (23/9/09)

The missus has agreed to drive me - which is good because i'll still be celebrating the Bulldogs GF win


----------



## KoNG (23/9/09)

hmmm Nice one GM, great idea.

// peruses outlook and looks for some way to organise some work back in Sydney around those dates... //

KoNG


----------



## RetsamHsam (23/9/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> The missus has agreed to drive me - which is good because i'll still be celebrating the Bulldogs GF win



Don't get ahead of your self


----------



## jdsaint (23/9/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> The missus has agreed to drive me - which is good because i'll still be celebrating the Bulldogs GF win



How are the bulldogs gonna do that parramatta will beat them ...................... I am a saints suporter  :icon_offtopic:


----------



## Jez (23/9/09)

> ...parramatta will beat them ...



amen to that


----------



## dpadden (23/9/09)

redbeard said:


> This is a great idea Gerard & big props for organising it. Im looking forward to it and hope the 'gong & Newie brewers can make the trip. Im sure the Males, the Hills mob & ISB'ers will attend.
> 
> Can u upload a pdf of the poster ? will print some at work & put on the notice board
> 
> ...




There with bells on


----------



## Gerard_M (29/9/09)

Single Origin Roasters will be bringing there Organic Pale Ale to Paddys for our Brewers Festival on October 10th. 
For now it is called Single Origin Organic Pale Ale or SOOPA for short. This beer is dry hopped & displays a floral aroma with hints of passionfruit & lime. The malty mid-palate is balanced by a pleasant hop bitterness & provides a dry herbacous finish.
It is unfiltered, unpasturised & unreal, naturally carbonated & contains no additives or preservatives. The organic pale malt is from Victoria, while the organic Rakau hops come from the Nelson region of New Zealand. 

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## O'Henry (29/9/09)

Now you are making it sound better and better. Is there a list of what beers will be on tap coming before the event, or should we all just be praying for our favourites?


----------



## kabooby (29/9/09)

Hey Gerard,

Will this event be kid friendly?

The cheese and kisses is away that weekend and I have the kids. Would love to come for awhile.

Cheers
Kabooby


----------



## Gerard_M (29/9/09)

kabooby said:


> Hey Gerard,
> 
> Will this event be kid friendly?
> 
> ...



Shouldn't be a problem
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (29/9/09)

Now this may change, but so far I have been told that these beers are coming:

Single Origin - Single Origin Organic Pale Ale

Lord Nelson - Three Sheets

Mountain Ridge - Pale & Black

4 Pines - Kolsch & Pale Ale

Murrays - " Im thinking of bringing a keg of one of our bigger beers down for the event which should be good. "

When I find out more I will post it, until then send Shawn @ Murrays a heap of emails requesting he bring something big & fancy!

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/9/09)

I think I can, I know I can ..........................

Gerard, what's the starting time for this little treasure day .. assuming the brewers are there for the night, is this an evening event ?


----------



## gap (30/9/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Single Origin Roasters will be bringing there Organic Pale Ale to Paddys for our Brewers Festival on October 10th.
> For now it is called Single Origin Organic Pale Ale or SOOPA for short. This beer is dry hopped & displays a floral aroma with hints of passionfruit & lime. The malty mid-palate is balanced by a pleasant hop bitterness & provides a dry herbacous finish.
> It is unfiltered, unpasturised & unreal, naturally carbonated & contains no additives or preservatives. The organic pale malt is from Victoria, while the organic Rakau hops come from the Nelson region of New Zealand.
> 
> ...



I walk past their coffee shop near Central every day and did not know they had started brewing beer.

Will have to drop in for a beer and a coffee !!!

Regards


Graeme


----------



## O'Henry (30/9/09)

I emailed Shawn when I first heard he would be there asking him to bring the 2IPA but I never heard back from him. Maybe I should drop him another...

FGZ: I believe it starts at midday. Check here for more info.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/9/09)

[quote name='O'Henry' post='528818' date='Sep 30 2009, 09:59 AM']I emailed Shawn when I first heard he would be there asking him to bring the 2IPA but I never heard back from him. Maybe I should drop him another...

FGZ: I believe it starts at midday. Check here for more info.[/quote]


Ah yes, midday to 10.00pm ... so many beers ................. :icon_drool2: 

serious, serious thoughts about attending this show.


----------



## Gerard_M (30/9/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Gerard, what's the starting time for this little treasure day .. assuming the brewers are there for the night, is this an evening event ?




Brewer's Market Festival

When: Saturday, October 10, 2009

Time: From 12:00pm 

Where: Paddy's Brewery @ The Markets Hotel, 268 Parramatta
Road, Flemington

Entry: FREE

Tel: (02) 9764-3500

Email: [email protected]

Getting there: 20 mins from the CBD, 5 mins from Parramatta

Train - Quick walk from Flemington Train Station. 

Car - Take Homebush Bay Drive exit off the M4

Bus - Call 131 500 for the quickest route





Cheers


Gerard Meares

Head Brewer, Paddy's Brewery


----------



## beers (30/9/09)

gap said:


> I walk past their coffee shop near Central every day and did not know they had started brewing beer.
> 
> Will have to drop in for a beer and a coffee !!!
> 
> ...



If you can get your order in. That place gets seriously packed. I've worked around the corner since it opened... & only braved the queue once


----------



## Gerard_M (6/10/09)

Matt Donnelan from St. Peter's Brewery will have 3 different beers available during the Brewers Festival this coming Saturday October 10th.

"Green Star Lager" (5%Alc/Vol) - Pale/Straw coloured lager with a generous amount of Australian grown Wheat malt & a crisp hop finish. Produced without additives, preservatives, pasteurizing & remaining unfiltered. Clean finish with high drinkability & typically dry Wheat finish.
Available in bottles & on tap at selected outlets.

"Killagh Stout" (5%Alc/Vol) - Full flavoured extra dark ale with "coffee" & "toffee" notes. Distinctive "white" head formation complements darkness of the main body of the beer. Produced using 10%Oatmeal for a very dry finish, complemented with a typical "ale" finish from Fuggles & Goldings hops. Designed as a highly drinkable stout. Available in bottles & on tap at selected outlets.

"Cinnamon Girl Spiced Ale" (5%Alc/Vol) - A unique style of ale produced from a very traditional recipe, with a surprising dry yet full finish. Uses natural cinnamon infused with a hoppy amber ale to produce a highly drinkable seasonal beer.Available in bottles at selected outlets.


See ya there
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## /// (6/10/09)

Any info on the Single Origin guys ... Google says noooo ... 'cough'


----------



## Gerard_M (6/10/09)

/// said:


> Any info on the Single Origin guys ... Google says noooo ... 'cough'



Scroll back a few posts

http://www.singleorigin.com.au/


----------



## Gough (6/10/09)

G'day fellas,

Thanks to Gerard for organising this. I have been without computer access at work for a little while so apologies for missing threads/emails to those who have tried to contact me. I'll be bringing either a keg of Icon 2IPA or Grand Cru, and one of our other beers, maybe the Pilsner or the Dark Knight... Looking forward to seeing you all on the day,

Shawn.


----------



## /// (6/10/09)

Woops, cheers. Assume they are using the new Joe White organic malt.

Cant make it, but hopefully see you at the Aussie Hotel festival.

Scotty


----------



## Stuster (6/10/09)

/// said:


> Woops, cheers. Assume they are using the new Joe White organic malt.
> 
> Cant make it, but hopefully see you at the Aussie Hotel festival.
> 
> Scotty



Their site says they use organic pale malt from Victoria and Rakau hops from NZ.

Hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it, hoping I can make it. <_<


----------



## Peter Wadey (6/10/09)

Gough said:


> G'day fellas,
> 
> Thanks to Gerard for organising this. I have been without computer access at work for a little while so apologies for missing threads/emails to those who have tried to contact me. I'll be bringing either a keg of Icon 2IPA or Grand Cru, and one of our other beers, maybe the Pilsner or the Dark Knight... Looking forward to seeing you all on the day,
> 
> Shawn.




No, no, no ,no, no, no, no, YES!


----------



## O'Henry (7/10/09)

Shawn: If you are deciding what beers to bring by putting their names in a hat and drawing them out, can you please have 10 slips each for the 2IPA and the Dark Knight.

Thanks,
O'Henry


----------



## Gough (7/10/09)

O said:


> Icon 2IPA and Pilsner it is - might bring the dark next time. Hope you guys are thirsty as I need you to get through all of both kegs!  Apologies again for missing you email OHenry.
> 
> Shawn


----------



## KGB (7/10/09)

Can't wait


----------



## beers (7/10/09)

Gough said:


> ... Hope you guys are thirsty as I need you to get through all of both kegs!  ...



Done.


----------



## Muggus (7/10/09)

Sounds like a good day out!
If I get my arse into gear, I might be able to make it.


----------



## Gerard_M (7/10/09)

Brewer's Market Festival line up . Saturday October 10th 

Participating Breweries & their beers

St.Peters Brewery - Cinnamon Girl, Green Star Lager, Killagh Stout 

Murray's Brewery - 2IPA & Pilsner

Potters Brewery -Craig mentioned Bock & maybe Pale Ale 

4 Pines Brewery - Pale Ale & Kolsch

Single Origin Brewing - Organic Pale Ale 

Lord Nelson Brewery - Three Sheets

Mudgee Brewing Co 

Happy Goblin Brewery 

Mountain Ridge Brewery 



Paddys Brewery - Pils, IPA, Pale Ale, Porter, Dark Horse, & Unleaded for the designated driver! 

All at only $3 per middy it is great value!


Cheers

Gerard Meares


----------



## peter.brandon (7/10/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Brewer's Market Festival line up . Saturday October 10th
> 
> Participating Breweries & their beers
> 
> ...



A number of us from the Northern Beaches Brew Club will see you there .... already salivating!!


----------



## O'Henry (7/10/09)

Shawn: I'm not so worried about them not getting drunk, I'm worried about them getting drunk before we get there... Might have to push our arrival from 5 to 4. And you can make up missing the email by giving the most bomb diggity tour of your brewery when we get up there on the 6th of Nov (and maybe not selling out of bombers of the 2IPA til then). Come to think of it, I'm sure your brewery tour is awesome anyway!


----------



## Hogan (9/10/09)

Should be a great day. Looking forward to Shawns 2IPA. Ace and I will be catching the rattler and Pumpy will see us there in the arvo. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Gerard_M (9/10/09)

Mudgee Brewing Co will be bring their new Spring Ale which will soon be available on tap & in stubbies. I think Gary could also be dragging out a keg of something Dark too! See you there.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Doc (9/10/09)

Doc's Belgian Rhubarb Ale will be at the Paddy's Brewers Festival tomorrow at the Potters Brewery booth. Come get some.




Doc


----------



## sirotilc (9/10/09)

I'll be there tomorrow - very interested in the Rhubarb ale.


----------



## Doc (9/10/09)

Just been talking with Gerard.
All is go for tomorrow. He is just heading home after final prep.
The venue is all undercover so once you are in you are dry (considering the worst case weather scenario).

See you all tomorrow.

Doc


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (9/10/09)

Great Gerard - will see you there at lunch


----------



## smollocks (9/10/09)

Will Paddy's be serving food tomorrow? On previous Saturdays the bistro hasn't been open.


----------



## RetsamHsam (10/10/09)

smollocks said:


> Will Paddy's be serving food tomorrow? On previous Saturdays the bistro hasn't been open.




Bump..


----------



## BitterBulldog (10/10/09)

Good news guys, emailed Sam & he's coming to the Festival too!

here's his reply

Yes, just about to board the flight @ LAX. Bringing the 60 minute IPA & the 90.

When you've sucked them dry you can get started on me.

I'll be doing a Karaoke performance on the night also.

Pucker up
Sam Calagione


----------



## RetsamHsam (10/10/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> Good news guys, emailed Sam & he's coming to the Festival too!
> 
> here's his reply
> 
> ...



Wishful thinking :icon_cheers: 

Would be nice!


----------



## Gulpa (10/10/09)

Would like to know as well. I just assumed it would be - I talked SWMBO into going for lunch so I would have a driver.



smollocks said:


> Will Paddy's be serving food tomorrow? On previous Saturdays the bistro hasn't been open.


----------



## Doc (10/10/09)

Just talked to Gerard.
The Bistro will be OPEN.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## OzBeer_MD (10/10/09)

I know Kabooby asked if it's kids friendly and the answer is encouraging. But is there anything for them to do? Some pubs these days cater for kids and others don't. Just trying to get there with the family today. 

M_D


----------



## jayse (10/10/09)

Don't forget to take your cameras brewers and post some pics for us, have a great day :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (10/10/09)

Was an absolutely top arvo.
Camera in my pocket, but forgot to take any photos. Too busy sampling and chatting.
Magic arvo. Thanks for organising Gerard.

Doc


----------



## BjornJ (10/10/09)

Had a brilliant day, thanks to all who contributed!

Had some truly nice beers today, chatted with lots of people spending time trying to create a really good drink and then beat everyone in Buck Hunt, woohoo!!

Thanks guys, there was a brilliant collection of beers, both in the "market area" and on tap, the chocholate porter from the house and the porter from the brewer in the corner (mugee?) were my favourites. Honourable mention to the APA from 4 pines, another brilliant drop!

Bjorn


----------



## Hogan (10/10/09)

A great day. Thanks to Gerard for setting things up. Terrific beers, favorite was Murray's 2IPA followed closely by Gerards IPA.

Hope we can do this again in the future as it showcases the Craftbrewers of our great State.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## canon1ball (10/10/09)

BjornJ said:


> Had a brilliant day, thanks to all who contributed!



Yepp,

Couldn't agree more! 
Also a big thanks to the host Paddy's Brewery and their staff, they were absolutely marvelous cleaning up after us and supplying us with snags. 
A big success and a great afternoon!

c1b


----------



## O'Henry (10/10/09)

Was a bit disappointed as we got there at 5 and there was no beer left! Heck of a trek. I thought it was running til 8pm. Was it hectically busy earlier on? Maybe I was wrong about the timing... Bummer!


----------



## KoNG (10/10/09)

How did it all pan out from your side Mr Meares..?
Perth need to get this happening out in the swan valley


----------



## BjornJ (10/10/09)

Good pictures, canon1ball!


----------



## BitterBulldog (11/10/09)

Top day!
Fave was murray's 2ipa - how much flavour - BANG!
Least favourite was the cinomon girl amber - SPEW!


----------



## Gerard_M (11/10/09)

Turned out to be a pretty good afternoon. 14 kegs were emptied in an orderly fashion, with the Paddys taps getting a long over due workout. Highlight for me was watching the line form for Murrays 2IPA, closely followed by Pete Wadey lining up to buy me a 2IPA  That was a great beer. 
We were finished a little earlier than expected, but in the end I think it wrapped up at the perfect time & without incident.
On behalf of everybody at Paddys I would like to thank everybody who attended for contributing to the success of this event, looks like we will have to do it more often.

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Pumpy (11/10/09)

The place was really going off when I arrrived ,never seen so many people at Paddy's.

looked sucessful to me .

Pumpy


----------



## dpadden (11/10/09)

Cracker of an afternoon Gerard. Bunch of great beers and people :icon_cheers: 

Having the Brewers serving the beer was a very nice touch. All of them were happy to be there and very forthcoming with detailed information about their beers.

Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/10/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Turned out to be a pretty good afternoon. 14 kegs were emptied in an orderly fashion, with the Paddys taps getting a long over due workout. Highlight for me was watching the line form for Murrays 2IPA, closely followed by Pete Wadey lining up to buy me a 2IPA  That was a great beer.
> We were finished a little earlier than expected, but in the end I think it wrapped up at the perfect time & without incident.
> On behalf of everybody at Paddys I would like to thank everybody who attended for contributing to the success of this event, looks like we will have to do it more often.
> 
> ...



He figured if he put something in your hand you might stand still for a little while. :lol: 

On the train on the way home Wadey got gas-bagging with Pete Clegg, the Brewer at 4 Pines. Wadey overshot his change at Strathfield (er, it was only 2 stops away) & went all the way into Central & back out again. :lol: 
Nevermind, he had a nice afternoon, catching up with some familiar faces and meeting some new ones.

I think if Matt had not called it quits he would have been going for another hr.  

See you next time.


----------



## KGB (11/10/09)

I wish I could have stayed longer, next on the list was the Rhubarb Ale when I had to split. 
That cinnamon brew sure was interesting!


----------



## wabster (11/10/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Turned out to be a pretty good afternoon. 14 kegs were emptied in an orderly fashion, with the Paddys taps getting a long over due workout. Highlight for me was watching the line form for Murrays 2IPA, closely followed by Pete Wadey lining up to buy me a 2IPA  That was a great beer.
> We were finished a little earlier than expected, but in the end I think it wrapped up at the perfect time & without incident.
> On behalf of everybody at Paddys I would like to thank everybody who attended for contributing to the success of this event, looks like we will have to do it more often.
> 
> ...



+1 for a regular replay of this, then there is a hope I can get to one 

Cheerz Wabster


----------



## Stuster (11/10/09)

wabster said:


> +1 for a regular replay of this, then there is a hope I can get to one



+2 to your +1


----------



## captaincleanoff (11/10/09)

BitterBulldog said:


> Top day!
> Fave was murray's 2ipa - how much flavour - BANG!
> Least favourite was the cinomon girl amber - SPEW!



Mowbray Brewery, love it.

I'm just down the road, at Marlborough Brewery


----------



## Bizier (11/10/09)

I regrettably did not make this yesterday for a few reasons, but I would definitely be keen if it should ever re-appear.


----------



## sirotilc (11/10/09)

Came for a lunch with a (non beer head) friend, we both had a good time. Wasn't long enough for the 2IPA, but Murray's Pilsner was a real treat, also enjoyed the Happy Goblin. Will be there again if it's on, thanks for putting this together Gerard.


----------



## OzBeer_MD (19/10/09)

A great afternoon that has inspired this home brewer to get back into it! Even the kids were entertained by the soccer table and pool table out the back.


----------



## Jim_Levet (19/10/09)

It was a pretty good turn out. The middy & schooner glass collection is looking healthy at the moment, thanks Paddy! 

James


----------



## alowen474 (20/10/09)

Brilliant work for the day, well done!!
Hat's off to the Paddy's crew for doing such a good job.
Cheers to the brewers for being there peddling their wares while the rest of us enjoy the fruits of their labour.

Awesome day with awesome beers!!


----------

